# Transition Towns - Part 1



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I think this is worth watching


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good one too


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry, I don't believe in man made global warming. We have been warming since the last ice age. I say the last one because there have been multiple ice ages. The earth is in a constant fluctuation as far as climate goes. Weather changes, climate changes, that is the way things are. 

As far as peak oil goes, we have oil for hundreds of years. We have coal for hundreds of years. We haven't even started on the methane reserves. 

Will oil last forever? No. However, we keep finding more and we keep finding better ways to extract what we do have. This allows us to return to old fields and rework them. Peak oil? Not today.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Ask any self righteous earth changes (used to be earth warming) person "why don't you talk about how to fix earth changes", and they will change the subject or just ignore you. That's because 25 years ago all the "experts" said that we are past to point of no return and if we didn't do something then, the earth was doomed to freeze or fry (take your pick).

Any talk about it now is just to drum up more money for the researchers that have made a living off of earth changes for their whole career and will stave if they don't get the money.

BTW there are no realist solutions to earth warming whether it's man made or not.

About peak oil,
According to the woman's own charts we hit peak oil in the 70's. And yet oil is still fairly cheap and we now have a glut of oil, in fact oil tankers in the Atlantic ocean have been ordered to slow way down or to just drop anchor in the gulf of Mexico because we don't need it. In fact, the news is that there are no empty oil tanker ships anywhere, they are all full and have no place to go.

What the experts never realized is that technology has decreased our need for oil and the slowing of the economy has further decreased the need for oil. The largest user of oil are the railroads and rail tonnage is way down from years ago.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

What happened when the volcano in Iceland popped a decade or so ago,? exponential carbon dump. :lalala:but it is industries fault, :lalala:there are no natural cycles.:lalala:
activists will defend their fantasy until a new fantasy comes along. :brickwall:engines seem to be cleaner, but MSN still devotes a huge amount of air time to pro sports, if ever there was a polluter pro sports would be it. :brickwall:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> What happened when the volcano in Iceland popped a decade or so ago,? exponential carbon dump. :lalala:but it is industries fault, :lalala:there are no natural cycles.:lalala:
> activists will defend their fantasy until a new fantasy comes along. :brickwall:engines seem to be cleaner, but MSN still devotes a huge amount of air time to pro sports, if ever there was a polluter pro sports would be it. :brickwall:


One volcano eruption puts 50 years worth of hydrocarbons into the atmosphere. The man bun group don't want to talk about it.
BTW I heard that there are now 9 active volcanos erupting now.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Climate Change.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

zimmy said:


> Climate Change.


That presents a valid point, most of the things on the list would help the planet as a whole but flying around doing speeches with graphs that have no reference numbers just adds to the very carbon that the whiners whine about.

obviously someone will come up with a replacement for oil and coal, hopefully it works better than propeller wind turbines


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Climate Change.


Energy independence is easy. Open up coal mines and coal fired power plants. Allow drilling on federal lands.

I lived in a rainforest for thirty-five years. Ten years after clear cutting you can't tell at a distance. Twenty years after it is difficult to tell from inside.

We're sustaining right now.

England pushed for green jobs. It cost them 2.5 jobs in other sectors for every green job created.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

zimmy said:


> Climate Change.


It sounds good, but the devil is in the details. It's all about power & control. For every law they make that makes things better, there's 50 brother-in-law deals to rob the taxpayers blind, 50 ways they're going to extract more money from us, & at least 10 ways their going to steal our land, water, etc. & 100 "unintended consequences" that'll make things worse. Thanks but no thanks.


----------

